# Contest Annoucement: Grillin' On The Bay - Brooklyn NY



## BrooklynQ (Feb 9, 2010)

We'd like to invite you to NYC's only sanctioned BBQ contest - Grillin' On The Bay and the Brooklyn Chili Smack Down on March 27, 2010http://grillinonthebay.blogspot.com

Just come hang out and eat or we're always looking for new cooks, get your grill on! We'd love to have you join in. 

Now in it's 5th year Grillin' On The Bay attracts some top chefs, cooks and competition barbecue teams from Massachusetts to Ohio. 

Last year's teams included...

    * Smoke In Da Eye - Past Champion! featuring Clint Cantwell of the Food Network's Burger Challenge
    * Purple Turtle Caterers - Returning Champions from the first Grillin' On The Bay.
    * Beer Belly Porkers
    * iQue featuring Andy O. C. Husbands of the award winning Tremont 647 and contestant on Hell's Kitchen
    * Ribs Within featuring Greg Killes of New Jersey's Grub Hut
    * King's County BBQ Truck
    * Josh Ozersky of the Feedbag formerly of Grub Street
    * Wildwood BBQ featuring Big Lou Elrose corporate pitmaster of Wildwood BBQ withRobbie Richter, former pitmaster of Hill Country and current Pitmaster for the soon to be opened Zak Pelaccio's Fatty Que 
    * Moose's Mayhem
    * Atom's Ribs featuring Matt Fisher, former Pitmaster of Wildwood BBQ NYC and current chef at RUB BBQ
    * RUB BBQ featuring Scott Smith Pitmaster at RUB BBQ
    * Team Agave featuring I Smell Smoke's Steve Farrin, the New England BBQ Society's team of the year for 2009
    * Ma's Cue Crew
    * Transformer BBQ - Defending Champion!
    * Smoke On The Water
    * Porkaholics
    * RB's BBQ
    * Pearl Lee Q's
    * Eat A Donut

We'd love to see you there! For more information: Email BrooklynQ@gmail.com or call 917-763-5062 or visit the website at Grillin' On The Bay

Grillin' On The Bay 2010
Saturday March 27, 2010
To benefit St. Mark School Sheepshead Bay, Brooklyn
Sponsored by RUB BBQ
Sanctioned by The New England BBQ Society

Corner of East 18th Street and Avenue Z, Sheepshead Bay Brooklyn





Four Grilling Categories: Chicken, Fish, Pork Ribs and Chef's Choice
$75 to $125 to Enter and cook for cash and fabulous prizes

and

The Brooklyn Chili Smack Down
A People's Choice Chili Contest
Any type of Chili you want to make. -- You call it Chili - We call it Chili
Free to Enter to cook and $100 to the winner!


----------



## Smokey Lew (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks like a great competition and the entry fees are very reasonable. I'd love to attend just to see what's going on. Unfortunately, it's on the wrong coast for me. Good luck to you at the competition. What category are you entering?


----------

